
Show HN: Recreating the “This Also” Loader in SVG - winkerVSbecks
http://varun.ca/chillwave/
======
stdbrouw
This is just for sport, right? Otherwise, just rendering a sine wave with
Canvas would be a heckuvalot easier.

~~~
winkerVSbecks
Yes. That said placing an SVG in markup gives you a lot more flexibility.

~~~
0x4a42
Why? Placing a canvas markup is pretty much the same.

------
basdp
Unfortunately this breaks in Safari, the 'dot' is not connected to the wave.

~~~
winkerVSbecks
Thanks for pointing that out. Added a fix for Safari.

